# Welche Hard-Tubes?



## MarciSch (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Community.

Demnächst möchte ich meine Wasserkühlung von Soft-Tubing auf PETG Hard-Tubes umstellen. Ich bin mir jedoch noch nicht schlüssig welche Größe es werden soll....

Zur Auswahl stehen die Nanoxia CF1 Hard Tubes einmal mit 10/12 mm und den passenden Nanoxia-Anschlüssen oder eben die 13/16mm Rohre mit den passenden Nanoxia-Anschlüssen.

Welche Rohre wären die bessere Wahl, bzw. welche sind leichter zu verarbeiten? Und reichen die 2mm Wandstärke der 10/12er Tubes oder sind die zu instabil?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## IamStarry (21. Juni 2016)

Grüß dich,

ich persönlich finde, dass die 16 mm Rohre besser aussehen, wobei 12 mm die gängigere Größe ist und du wahrscheinlich mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei Anschlüssen und Fittingen hast.
Zur Verarbeitung kenne ich nur die großen Rohre aber ich denke, dass diese genauso gut zu biegen sind wie die schmaleren, da die Wandstärke fast identisch ist.
Vielleicht kaufst du dir noch eine Winkelschablone um schöne Kurven zu zirkeln. Zum entkraten reicht feines Sandpapier und eine Rund - und Flachfeile.
Ich habe meine Rohre mit dem Haartrockner erhitzt, eventuell geht das mit einem regelbaren Heisluftfön, den du mit der Düse nach oben stellen kannst, besser...aber extra einen kaufen würde ich nicht.

Auch EK Waterblocks hat für Hardtubes und Anschlüsse eine schöne Auswahl, als Alteranative für Nanoxia.


----------



## MarciSch (21. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl für die 16mm Rohre entscheiden. Winkelschablone wird gekauft, soll ja auch was gleich sehen das ganze. 

Sind die Anschlüsse und Rohre von EKWB empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, würde ich denke ich diese nehmen, dann hab ich mit CPU und GPU Block alles einheitlich, wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------

